# It's April Fools Day



## RubyK (Apr 1, 2021)

Have you played jokes on anyone today?


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2021)

That reminds me of those phony "ice cubes" with a bug in them.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 1, 2021)

No masks today...

April Fool's   



Tony


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2021)

Classic fake poop and puke. Look at your own risk:

https://www.amazon.com/Boao-Realistic-Novelty-Floating-Different/dp/B07WSZV961

https://www.amazon.com/Fun-Inc-Whoops-Fake-Vomit/dp/B002KV0ASO


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 1, 2021)

Some classic April Fool's jokes in the thread in General Discussions


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

This thread is a joke. (...sorry...)


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 1, 2021)

I follow a channel on youtube called Fascinating Horror that describes various historic disasters.
Today, he posted this one...


----------



## SetWave (Apr 1, 2021)

View attachment 157835


----------

